# Crucial vote on internet's future



## curry (Jun 26, 2008)

A complete overhaul of the way people navigate the internet could begin following a crucial vote in Paris.

The net's regulator Icann will vote to decide if the strict rules on so-called top level domain names, such as .com or .uk, can be relaxed.

If approved, firms could turn brands into web addresses while individuals could also grab a unique domain based on their name, for example.

The plan would also allow names written in Asian and Arabic languages. 

H συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Καλημέρα.

Εγώ επικεντρώνω την προσοχή μου σε ένα σημείο:

The openness of the new system could pave the way for a .xxx domain name for adult sites, after more than half a decade of wrangling between its backers and Icann.

The latest attempt to launch .xxx was rejected by Icann last year on the grounds that approval would put the agency into the position of a content regulator.

Με την πείρα του πατέρα δύο παιδιών που μεγάλωσαν με κομπιούτερ και με πρόσβαση στο Ίντερνετ, μπορώ να αντιληφθώ ότι η ευχερής πρόσβαση των ανηλίκων σε υλικό που μπορεί να έχει σχέση με τις πιο αρνητικές διαστάσεις του σεξ είναι λογικό να αποτρέπει κάποιους γονείς από το να δικτυώνουν τα παιδιά τους. Δεν έχω εμβαθύνει, δεν έχω διαβάσει σχετικές μελέτες, αλλά κάποια ρύθμιση ίσως είναι απαραίτητη. Από την άλλη, μπορώ να συμμεριστώ τους φόβους πολλών, που ακούνε Ίντερνετ + ρύθμιση και τους πιάνει ταραχή. Δύσκολο. Και μάλλον εντέλει ανέφικτο και ουτοπικό.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2008)

Εσύ, πώς το αντιμετώπισες; 
(Απαντάς αν και όποτε έχεις όρεξη, είναι ίσως άσχετο με το νήμα αυτό)


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Εσύ, πώς το αντιμετώπισες;
> (Απαντάς αν και όποτε έχεις όρεξη, είναι ίσως άσχετο με το νήμα αυτό)


Κάνω νοερή σημείωση να το απαντήσω, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορούν όλοι οι γονείς να κάνουν αυτά που έκανα εγώ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 26, 2008)

Τώρα, μου κέντρισες πραγματικά το ενδιαφέρον! Περιμένω με αγωνία...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2008)

Λίγη ιστορία του νομικού υποβάθρου του θέματος ως τροφή για σκέψη:
internet regulation / free speech
pornography


----------



## Elsa (May 2, 2009)

*Ψηφοφορία για το internet στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο στις 5/5!*

*Αυτό* πάλι τι είναι; 

_Don’t let the EU parliament lock up the Internet! It will be no way back!
Act now!Tomorrow is too late!

WE CAN DO SOMETHING ABOUT - WE HAVE VOTED THEM - TELL THE PARLIAMENT TO VOTE NO!

Internet access is not conditional

Everyone who owns a website has an interest in defending the free use of Internet… so has everyone who uses Google or Skype… everyone who expresses their opinions freely, does research of any kind, whether for personal health problems or academic study … everyone who shops online…who dates online…socializes online… listens to music…watches video…
_


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 3, 2009)

Όπου, βλέπω, υπάρχει το Political Memory για να ξέρουμε πώς πολιτεύονται οι ευρωβο(υ)λευτές μας, μιας και ούτε οι ίδιοι ούτε τα κόμματα μπαίνουν στον κόπο να ενημερώνουν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 7, 2009)

Η πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο δεν μπορεί να περιοριστεί χωρίς να προηγηθεί δικαστική απόφαση, επέμεινε σήμερα το ΕΚ [Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο] υιοθετώντας εκ νέου μια τροπολογία από την πρώτη ανάγνωση. Τροποποίησε έτσι μια ανεπίσημη συμφωνία στην οποία είχε καταλήξει με το Συμβούλιο και έστειλε τη δέσμη μέτρων για τις ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες στην Επιτροπή Συνδιαλλαγής.

*Παραμένει ανοικτό το θέμα της πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο*
Το ΕΚ υιοθέτησε εκ νέου (με 407 ψήφους υπέρ, 57 κατά και 171 αποχές) μια τροπολογία, που είχε ήδη εγκρίνει σε πρώτη ανάγνωση, βάσει της οποίας "δεν μπορεί να επιβάλλεται κανένας περιορισμός επί των θεμελιωδών δικαιωμάτων και ελευθεριών των τελικών χρηστών, χωρίς να προηγηθεί δικαστική απόφαση εκτός από περιπτώσεις όπου απειλείται η ασφάλεια των πολιτών και στις οποίες τα προς λήψη μέτρα θα είναι αντίστοιχα".
Να σημειωθεί ότι, σε πρώτη ανάγνωση, το Συμβούλιο είχε διαφωνήσει με την εν λόγω τροπολογία.
Ευρωκοινοβούλιο


----------

